# 2cm77 splined adaptor



## reissmachinist (Sep 26, 2010)

You might try surpluscenter.com in Lincoln, Nebraska. You might contact them, they don't have them in their online catalog but they used to sell aircraft starter/generators and engine driven welder conversions.
I am currently running one in a 83 subaru station wagon. I sucessfully ran it using a Paul Holmes PWM controller on 104 volts to the armature and sepex field at 24volts. I fried the controller when I added batteries to bring the voltage up to 180. Until I get a new controller built, I am running it on 8 big car batteries at 24 volts using only a on/off contactor and using the clutch and 5 speed transmission. It actually drives quite successfully in this simple mode. The motor is enclosed in a sheet metal cover and cooled with an electric radiator fan.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

reissmachinist said:


> You might try surpluscenter.com in Lincoln, Nebraska. You might contact them, they don't have them in their online catalog but they used to sell aircraft starter/generators and engine driven welder conversions.
> I am currently running one in a 83 subaru station wagon. I sucessfully ran it using a Paul Holmes PWM controller on 104 volts to the armature and sepex field at 24volts. I fried the controller when I added batteries to bring the voltage up to 180. Until I get a new controller built, I am running it on 8 big car batteries at 24 volts using only a on/off contactor and using the clutch and 5 speed transmission. It actually drives quite successfully in this simple mode. The motor is enclosed in a sheet metal cover and cooled with an electric radiator fan.


You can run Paul's controller up to 144 volts anything beyond that it will not work. the FETS are only rated at 200 volts...

Did you have any issues with the motor at 104 volts? Did you see arching or any issue commutator related? The reason I asked is because I have the bigger of the starter/generators, the 2cm88 motor..


----------



## reissmachinist (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know if there was a commutator arcing issue. But I put enough miles on it that if there was a problem, it probably would have become apparent.
As to the higher voltage,

ecomodder.com *Paul & Sabrina's cheap DIY 144v motor controller* Page 232

Paul Holmes

If you replace the mosfets with:
Digi-Key - IXFX180N25T-ND (Manufacturer - IXFX180N25T)

The diodes with:
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/RU/RURG8060.pdf DK# RURG8060

And the caps with:
Digi-Key - P11641-ND (Manufacturer - EET-ED2E681CA)

You would have a 180v 700amp controller. Totally plug and play! hehe.
I love powering a controller with 12v.


----------

